# Dressage day 1



## Willeeckers (2 August 2012)

I was extremely lucky to go to the first day of the dressage today - had a fab time, such a spectacular venue and London really is buzzing with Olympic Fever

Taken 100's of photos but thought people might like to see a few - the ones that need little editing as I'm to tired to do that tonight!!


----------



## Tiffany (2 August 2012)

Lucky you, I'm so envious  Thanks for sharing photos


----------



## Anglebracket (3 August 2012)

Lovely pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Willeeckers (5 August 2012)

The full album of pictures can now be found here 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151151791728086.497187.710648085&type=1&l=5f4b84a3de


----------

